

'Home-brewed' encryption scheme opens millions of smart meters to hacking - Istof
http://www.fierceitsecurity.com/story/home-brewed-encryption-scheme-opens-millions-smart-meters-hacking-warn-rese/2015-05-12

======
teraflop
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9509169](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9509169)

